# INTP/INFP Under Stress



## Andrew Hendrickson (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm an INxP, and currently I'm under a lot of stress. I know I'm very much an I, N, and P right now, more than normal, but not sure if the way I'm acting is more T of F. 

What would be the difference between how a INTP and a INFP would react under extreme stress?


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe they both can become very withdrawn and a bit jaded or pessimistic. They both can become incredibly moody as well. There are other effects that vary from person to person.

From what I've seen, an unhealthy INFP becomes extremely emotional as in extra dependent on someone and maybe smother a significant other. Their Fi jumps out at any unsuspecting prey like a Lion after a Zebra and seem incredibly self-absorbed. They may become overly sensitive and very passive aggressive. If stressed enough, they become apathetic. They will lose sight of who they are and will nag at themselves and others until they figure out what to do about it. Logic is something a lot of feelers have to experience and contemplate on more to become good at using it, but when stressed, logic is almost nonexistent. Making decisions become harder and they will just as soon give up rather than face any more stress. They will feel more inadequite and believe they aren't good enough for anyone or anything. A sense of entitlement soon washes over them and if no one "understands" them, then they may begin to think that they aren't the problem, but the world is because it isn't matching the high standards and ideals they live on. Alienation and school shootings ensue (kidding). 

I know a few INTPs and they are more likely to bottle up their emotions even more than many of them do already. They seem to gravitate toward apathy first, and then can start nitpicking every little thing. They don't seem to become overly emotional, but when they do it's not handled in a manner that is helpful for them. They can also become argumentative and I've seen some just argue for the sake of it and at times when it's usually uncalled for. If their emotions are pent up too tightly due to mostly ignoring their feelings, they can explode into an illogical state or mind as well. After awhile, they may forget to look inside themselves and begin to think that everyone is stupid or incompetent and unitentionally set themselves apart from others. Unlike INFP, they think they are better and the world doesn't deserve them (as opposed to the other way around for any INFP). 

Anyway, it's not the same for everyone and these are my observations as an INFP myself, and knowing quite a few INTPs in my life (my dad for example).


----------



## ToriKago (Nov 29, 2011)

An INFP's inferior function is Te, while an INTP's inferior is Fe. An INFP under long periods of stress should, according to Naomi Quenk's book _'Was that Really Me?'_, act like this: 

"Introverted Feeling types in the grip are often overwhelmed by the urge to take some action, usually to correct some imagined mistake or incompetence of their own. But where the dominant Extraverted Thinking type uses differentiated judgment in deciding what action to take, if any, the Introverted Feeling type’s actions often exacerbate the problem. A difficult situation may be created where there initially wasn’t one.

At her engagement party, Sylvia, an INFP, was kissed playfully by a former boyfriend while both were alone in the kitchen. Later that night, she remembered that a friend of hers had passed by the kitchen door and might have seen the kiss. She called her friend and begged her not to tell anyone. She interpreted her friend’s puzzled response as evidence that she had already told several other people. Sylvia then called four more close friends to warn them not to tell. By this time, the innocent kiss was common knowledge to virtually everyone who had been at the party. Of course, Sylvia’s fiancé found out about the kissing incident and was hurt and angry. Sylvia’s precipitous “fixing” created an unnecessary problem that required a great deal of real correction.

"...when an Introverted Feeling type is chronically in the grip of inferior Extraverted Thinking, inferior function behavior may become habitual. The typical and “normal” moderate dissatisfaction of ISFPs and INFPs with themselves, others, and life in general relative to their ideals takes the form of automatic cynicism, distrust of others’ motives, and pervasive anger toward the world and everyone in it. INFPs are more likely than ISFPs to leave a highly stressful work situation, even though ISFPs try to avoid stressful situations if at all possible.

"...Chronic grip behavior may lead both the individual and others to believe that cynicism, negativity, and sarcasm are a part of the natural makeup of the ISFP or INFP and that the person has always been mean-spirited, hypercritical, and fault-finding. Since the process of becoming chronically in the grip is often gradual, even people who have known the person in a non-stressed state are likely not to notice what, in retrospect, will be recognized as a radical alteration of personality. 

"The Introverted Feeling type will appear to be a rather exaggerated, poorly developed Extraverted Thinking type, as the last story in the next section illustrates. However, there are also occasions when a lengthy time in the grip of inferior Introverted Feeling can stimulate new awareness and positive growth toward completion and individuation. Remember that Jung saw the inferior function as the doorway to the unconscious and an important part of the self-regulating capacity of our psyches.

"...An INFP becomes “more intense. I tend to lash out at people with great anger. I am blaming and accusatory. I get vicious ‘Ben Hur’–type images with a lot of violent action. I feel cold, intolerant, uncaring, rigid, straitjacketed, focused, and terrier-like.”

"I snap at people and I don’t care about their reactions to this. I criticize people, especially for their incompetence. I generalize this to thinking that the whole world is incompetent and has screwed up values, and I stop caring about my own values,” explained another INFP. “I become self-critical, doubting, irritable, inflexible, and more picky. I focus on details. Usually, I am flexible and quiet and like new challenges, new ideas, and working with people.”

"...INFPs may similarly lose sight of their auxiliary Intuition. One INFP said that she “cannot process information, thoughts, or ideas” and becomes “focused on detail, making elaborate plans that are unnecessary.”

Full article on INFP/ISFP inferior function here. 

An INTP on the other hand, should act similar to this: 

"Effective dominant Extraverted Feeling types value their relationships with others.They carefully consider the well-being of others in making decisions and devote energy and enthusiasm to personal and social interactions. In the grip of inferior Extraverted Feeling, the Introverted Thinking type experiences increasing hypersensitivity to “Feeling” areas.And just as Extraverted Thinking types struggle to maintain controlled efficiency and competency when in the initial grip of the inferior function, so ISTPs and INTPs valiantly try to hide their formerly alien concerns with being liked and appreciated. In this unfamiliar state, they overinterpret or misinterpret others’ innocent comments or body language.“I nail someone and babble forever about my feelings and all the terrible things ‘they’ are doing to me,” said an ISTP.However, to the Introverted Thinking type, the perceived slights are accurate and authentic.

Something as innocuous as someone failing to say hello upon entering a room, or briefly interrupting a conversation to greet a passerby, may be interpreted as an indicator of dislike and disapproval. ISTPs and INTPs tend to feel discounted when others do not listen to them attentively. “I tend to be emotionally hypersensitive when I’m ‘not myself.’ It’s extraordinarily different from my usual state of logical ‘emotional detachment,’” said an INTP.

"...Both the individual and others are likely to believe that angry, emotional accusations, somewhat outlandish and complicated explanations of others’ behavior, inefficiency, and poor use of logic are part of the natural makeup of the ISTP or INTP. Others may assume that the individual has always been hypersensitive, hypercritical, and overly emotional. Since the process of becoming chronically in the grip is often gradual, even people who have known the person in a non-stressed state are likely to be unaware of what, in retrospect, will be recognized as a radical alteration of personality....The Introverted Thinking type will appear to be a rather exaggerated, poorly developed Extraverted Feeling type.

"...Introverted Thinking types report becoming illogical, inefficient, unfocused, and scattered.An INTP described becoming “emotional, edgy, disorganized, obsessive about details, confused, closed. Usually I am easygoing, centered, and creative and see lots of options.”

"...And a youthful INTP said, “I lack the mental energy and clarity that I ordinarily maintain. I’m not able to concentrate at all. I become completely illogical.”

"As inferior Extraverted Feeling becomes more prominent in the demeanor of the Introverted Thinking type, it comes out in the form of logic being emphasized to an extreme, hypersensitivity to relationships, and emotionalism.... For INTPs, tertiary Sensing takes the form of an obsessive review of the facts and details that prove that others neglect the INTP’s needs and feelings.

Full article here.

It's also important to consider _what _causes you stress. In my own experience, an INTP would feel stressed or incompetent when expected to make on the spot decisions, or when trying to comfort someone.

...Whoa, long post.


----------



## Andrew Hendrickson (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, thanks for the replies, guys. I'm not sure if that clears up the matter for me, but, well, I suppose it helps. 

The two sound a lot the same to me. I suppose the two types are about 3/4 the same already. I'd guess my reaction is in the middle, towards the T side.

Basically, my reaction is one of withdrawal from everyone (being around people is more stressful), apathy, indifference, (I was actually thinking the other day that if I were to get into a car accident it would be a relief, because then I wouldn't have to face the problems I'm going through right now), I'm really wishing I had someone to talk to (the source of stress is something I can't talk openly about, and my best friend, I don't have many real good friends, is fairly preoccupied with his own situation right now), to cope I've been (N-ish) basically blocking out what is happening by thinking of the past/future (more future), reflecting on songs (music is very important to me), both spiritual songs, and ones that have no more than distraction value. I've been staying up exceptionally late doing meaningless stuff on the internet (last night it was watching a Bear Grylls episode, 3 hours of it). Yeah, you get the idea.
I'm really a lot more in tune to my emotions than I am good at expressing them, but I've had a couple times where my emotions almost completely overwhelmed me, though it is short lived. I've lashed out at people/animals recently seemingly quite disproportional to their actions, and surprising myself at how angry I was. Sometimes I feel like nothing is wrong at all, then the next moment it will hit me like a ton of bricks...


----------



## ToriKago (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd suggest researching about cognitive functions, if you haven't already (looking into how each of the types are under stress would be worthwhile, too). I was confused about my type until I started researching about how each type reacts under stress, and that solved it for me. There are some pretty good articles on PerC if you haven't looked at those already.


----------

